# Kerry in Paris



## conarb (Dec 11, 2015)

In the COP21 conference John Kerry has said:

Here are Kerry’s exact words:

_… The fact is that even if every American citizen biked to work,  carpooled to school, used only solar panels to power their homes, if we  each planted a dozen trees, if we somehow eliminated all of our domestic  greenhouse gas emissions, guess what – that still wouldn’t be enough to  offset the carbon pollution coming from the rest of the world. _

_If all the industrial nations went down to zero emissions –-  remember what I just said, all the industrial emissions went down to  zero emissions -– it wouldn’t be enough, not when more than 65% of the  world’s carbon pollution comes from the developing world._

You can see and watch





.So why do we have these green and energy codes if they aren't going to do any good?


----------



## HForester (Dec 13, 2015)

Isn't less of a bad thing, better?


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2015)

The debate about global warming is far from resolved.  There is ample evidence on both sides of the issue.  While I can't say that either side is correct, I can say that the air stinks when I get to the city that I work in.  I can go for weeks not able to see clearly the mountain vistas from my home.  Places like Beijing are so polluted that you can't see the building across the street. Obviously there is a problem with the stuff that we spew into the atmosphere.  It may not be heating the Earth but it's damned sure ruining the Earth.


----------



## conarb (Dec 13, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> The debate about global warming is far from resolved.  There is ample evidence on both sides of the issue.  While I can't say that either side is correct, I can say that the air stinks when I get to the city that I work in.  I can go for weeks not able to see clearly the mountain vistas from my home.  Places like Beijing are so polluted that you can't see the building across the street. Obviously there is a problem with the stuff that we spew into the atmosphere.  It may not be heating the Earth but it's damned sure ruining the Earth.


Tiger, you have fallen into the trap, there is no connection at all between particulate pollution and the so-called CO2 "pollution".  Communists are celebrating worldwide:


REVCOM.US stands for the Revolutionary Communist Party USA.  The party is a cult run by Bobby Avakian who now wants to be called just "BA".  His late father was a friend of mine, in the late 60s Bobby had dropped out of Cal to pursue communism full time, his father asked me to give him a job to try to straighten him out, when his first paycheck cleared the bank I was paid a visit by 3 FBI agents, they just said they wanted me to be sure I knew who I was hiring, I told them I did was trying to straighten the kid out, he didn't last long, my crews wouldn't put with him preaching communism all day.Follow the money, all this is is redistributing the wealth of the first world to the developing world, the old socialist/communist principle of "From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs."  If you remember Obama's father tried to bring communism to Kenya, he apparently didn't succeed since he was drunk all the time, but his son is sure succeeding in bringing socialism to the United States. I don't know how you inspectors can live with yourselves enforcing these communistic codes, the very fact that we are trying to enforce an international code on the world beyond belief, the rest of the world is none of our ****ing business.JFYI the handicap code is part of the United Nations "Agenda for the 21st century", "From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs", it's all communism, all redistribution of wealth.

View attachment 1261


View attachment 1261


/monthly_2015_12/Peoples-Climate-March-04-Revcomphoto-600.jpg.58383ed32db9800982f2c9bbb1714c37.jpg


----------



## north star (Dec 13, 2015)

*% ~ % ~ %*



ConArb,

Respectfully sir,  ...I enjoy your postings, ...your views, ...your insights,

...your experience & your swagger, but "hold on there a minute" about

Inspectors enforcing communistic codes.........As a retired attorney,

...your former profession doesn't exactly have a stellar reputation !

This would be similar to "look who's calling the kettle black"...........Let

us not lower ourselves to insinuations to each other, or insults to each

others profession or current employment position.........Each of us is

carrying a load all on our own...........Please do not add more crap onto

those loads !   :censored



*% ~ % ~ %*


----------



## conarb (Dec 13, 2015)

North Star:

I thought everyone here knew, I am, as or last year, a retired builder, trying to get permits became such a legal matter fighting The Sierra Club, and other environmental organizations, I went to night law school later in life while running an average of 25 union carpenters on a daily basis.

All or us has to make ethical decisions as to what we do for a living, because of where the International Codes have headed I know of at least two good inspectors who have quit their jobs.  You might not know how bad it's getting here in the Bay Area but we are governed by One Bay Area, which is a project of the United Nations Agenda for the 21st century, inspectors have to enforce political codes like how much water a man can use for a shower, to flush his toilet, or how much energy he can use, that is something that I would never do and I recommend that you guys don't either.



			
				\ said:
			
		

> During the last decade, opposition to Agenda 21 has increased within the United States at the local, state, and federal levels. The Republican National Committee has adopted a resolution opposing Agenda 21, and the Republican Party platform stated that "We strongly reject the U.N. Agenda 21 as erosive of American sovereignty." Several state and local governments have considered or passed motions and legislation opposing Agenda 21. Alabama became the first state to prohibit government participation in Agenda 21. Many other states, including Arizona, are drafting, and close to passing legislation to ban Agenda 21.Activists, some of whom have been associated with the Tea Party movement by The New York Times and The Huffington Post, have said that Agenda 21 is a conspiracy by the United Nations to deprive individuals of property rights. Columnists in The Atlantic have linked opposition to Agenda 21 to the property rights movement in the United States. In 2012 Glenn Beck co-wrote a dystopian novel titled Agenda 21 based in part on concepts discussed in the UN plan.¹


I have linked Agenda 21 here in the past, *here it si again*, before you enforce it's tenants you should read what you are enforcing. We have an active organization here called *Democrats Against Agenda 21*, reading their site will tell you more before wading into the long complex agenda taking our freedoms away.

We are the ones who formed the United Nations after WWII so we could rule the world through it, we are the ones that created their agenda for the 21st century, is it any wonder that our empire are the most hated empire the world has ever seen?  We have a 1,000 bases around the world plus 27 Special Operations Forces sites to enforce our hegemony over the world and force them to recognize things like gay rights, handicaped rights, women's rights etc.  This violates many religions and is it any wonder that they want to destroy us?  Every university student in China spends one year in an ROTC type program full time, in which they march and chant sayings about destroying the American Empire.

Much of this was dictated by the Sierra Club, probably the most abominable organization ever created, David Brower was one of their long time directors, here are some quotes from Brower:



			
				\ said:
			
		

> 1) “Childbearing [should be] a punishable crime against society, unless the parents hold a government license… All potential parents [should be] required to use contraceptive chemicals, the government issuing antidotes to citizens chosen for childbearing.”    2) “While the death of young men in war is unfortunate, it is no more serious than the touching of mountains and wilderness areas by humankind.”
> 
> 3) “Loggers losing their jobs because of Spotted Owl legislation is, in my eyes, no different than people being out of work after the furnaces of Dachau shut down.” ²


¹ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agenda_21

² https://www.activistfacts.com/person/3507-david-brower/


----------



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2015)

I will call this thread by the OP "trolling"

Why go to the hospital for anything?  We are all going to die anyway.


----------



## conarb (Dec 13, 2015)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I will call this thread by the OP "trolling"Why go to the hospital for anything?  We are all going to die anyway.


I started out this thread with a quote from John Kerry stating that whatever we do won't do any good at all, so why are we enforcing codes that don't do any good?


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> so why are we enforcing codes that don't do any good?


I can't speak for the other inspectors but I do it for a pay check.


----------



## conarb (Dec 13, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> I can't speak for the other inspectors but I do it for a pay check.


Where do you draw the ethical line?  I had a friend who was a smoker and cop, California was talking about passing a law banning smoking in facilities like bars, I asked him one evening what he was going to do if the state passed the law, would he cite somebody smoking in a bar?  He said no that was immoral and he'd retire before he ever enforced a law like that, the state passed the law and he did retire.  How far does his sense of morality go, he was eligible to retire, but what if he couldn't retire, would he have enforced that morally repugnant law?


----------



## tmurray (Dec 14, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> In the COP21 conference John Kerry has said:Here are Kerry’s exact words:
> 
> _… The fact is that even if every American citizen biked to work,  carpooled to school, used only solar panels to power their homes, if we  each planted a dozen trees, if we somehow eliminated all of our domestic  greenhouse gas emissions, guess what – that still wouldn’t be enough to  offset the carbon pollution coming from the rest of the world. _
> 
> ...


We can't just point at the developing nations and tell them they have to get better with their carbon emissions. We have to do it too. Everyone has to do it. Who is polluting in developed nations? Why corporations from developed ones of course, taking advantage of a lack of labor laws and no pollution regulations.

Energy efficiency is not a socialist agenda. There is no reallocation of wealth between classes, only current and future home owners. You have no idea how many people I talk to who buy large houses and are surprised it costs them 1,000$ a month to heat the house because when they had a choice, they chose granite over increased insulation. The disconnect is that a builder has a client to satisfy. They are trying to get as much as the customer wants in their new home for their budget, officials have a completely different view; we are trying to make sure the house is as good as possible because we are stuck with it for the next 100 years. We don't care what the customer wants because they are only in it an average of six years, so why would they care about the longevity of the house. Want to know why people put OSB in houses? this is the reason. Why would I care how a house that someone is building me is going to perform in 20 years if I'm not going to be in it? I don't, so I'm not paying for it. I'm going to pay for what is going to benefit me; finishes.

As far as green codes are concerned, air quality is a noble goal, as ICE previously pointed out. Regardless of anyone's belief in climate change, if your worst case scenario is that you're improving air quality and the alternative worst case scenario is pretty disastrous, sign me up for the good air quality plan please. That's a mistake I can live with.


----------



## mstehlin (Dec 14, 2015)

"...we are governed by One Bay Area, which is a project of the United Nations Agenda for the 21st century, inspectors have to enforce political codes like how much water a man can use for a shower, to flush his toilet,...."

We have no such restrictions in Ohio, and never will.  Aren't the water restrictions a logical response to a dense population living in a low-rainfall area?


----------



## Lucien Benson (May 26, 2016)

I really liked the debate


----------



## steveray (May 26, 2016)

mstehlin said:


> "...we are governed by One Bay Area, which is a project of the United Nations Agenda for the 21st century, inspectors have to enforce political codes like how much water a man can use for a shower, to flush his toilet,...."
> 
> We have no such restrictions in Ohio, and never will.  Aren't the water restrictions a logical response to a dense population living in a low-rainfall area?



You probably do and might not know it, the industry that produces equipment, fixtures, etc. are mandated to produce lower consumption pieces to satisfy regulation...Even if it is not addressed specifically locally, it still has an effect...


----------

